# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shqiperia ne NATO - Kosova nuk feston fare!

## DeuS

Shqiperia me ne fund, anetaresohet ne NATO!
Rendesia dhe vlerat e kesaj ngjarje historike per Shqiptaret, tashme eshte permendur dhe ster-permendur ne shume tema te ndryshme ketu, prandaj nuk po e zgjas dhe po dal menjehere tek pyetja ime:

*Si shpjegohet qe Kosova nuk festoi absolutisht fare?!*

Nje atmosfere komplet ndryshe ne Maqedoni, ku shqiptaret atje edhe pse akoma jo te lire, festonin sot dhe si gjithmone prane Shqiperise se Madhe, mendoj se hareja dhe dimensioni i festes, nuk ndryshonte aspak nga vellezerit e tyre ne Shqiperi!

----------


## KUSi

Keshtu eshte kur pamvarsine ta sjellin te tjeret dhe nuk e fiton vet.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

keto jan kosovaret(jo te gjith) e harrun shqiprin shikojn vetem Kosoven se harrun deri dje me flamurin ton dilshin e puthshin dhe e mbanin neper shpia!!!

----------


## INFINITY©

> Shqiperia me ne fund, anetaresohet ne NATO!
> Rendesia dhe vlerat e kesaj ngjarje historike per Shqiptaret, tashme eshte permendur dhe ster-permendur ne shume tema te ndryshme ketu, prandaj nuk po e zgjas dhe po dal menjehere tek pyetja ime:
> 
> *Si shpjegohet qe Kosova nuk festoi absolutisht fare?!*
> 
> Nje atmosfere komplet ndryshe ne Maqedoni, ku shqiptaret atje edhe pse akoma jo te lire, festonin sot dhe si gjithmone prane Shqiperise se Madhe, mendoj se hareja dhe dimensioni i festes, nuk ndryshonte aspak nga vellezerit e tyre ne Shqiperi!


Jam konfuze per dicka, te tema tjeter ke shkruar qe pervec Sales dhe karvanit qe e shoqeron, nuk kishte asnje politikan te opozites ne keto festime per futjen e Shqiperise ne Nato. Nqs Saliu me shoke e ka bere shume te ditur dhe po e tregon qe do e perdori kete futje ne Nato per qellimet e veta politike, dhe ata debilat e tjere te opozites (se s'me ka zene syri ndonje te sakte deri tani) bien ne kurthin e tij, atehere pse duhet te festoje Kosova?!

Cfare shembulli po i japin politikanet tane dhe shqiptaret e Shqiperise Kosoves? Pse duhet te na beje pershtypje dhe te na vije hidhur qe Kosoves as nuk ja ndjen fare (jo e habitur dhe ketu cause how soon they forget  :shkelje syri: ), kur vete vendi yne nuk le politiken menjane per nje dite dhe te festoje dicka kaq te rendesishme?

I don't think it's fair, don't you?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

> nuk kishte asnje politikan te opozites ne keto festime per futjen e Shqiperise ne Nato.






> atehere pse duhet te festoje Kosova?!


Retorika jote, eshte e sakte, packa se e aprovoj me keqardhje!
Mendoj se kosovaret do dinin ti pergjigjeshin me qarte kesaj pyetje..
E di cfare, nganjehere kam pershtypjen qe jemi gatuar te bejme shume per tjetrin, sidomos vellain, prandaj presim shume, prandaj zhgenjehemi nga pak. Por megjithate, mendoj qe patjeter do kete pasur ndonje arsye te forte, qe vellezerit tane kosovare, nuk e quajten te rendesishme festimin e kesaj dite historike. Jam pak konfuz edhe vete...

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Shqiperia me ne fund, anetaresohet ne NATO!
> Rendesia dhe vlerat e kesaj ngjarje historike per Shqiptaret, tashme eshte permendur dhe ster-permendur ne shume tema te ndryshme ketu, prandaj nuk po e zgjas dhe po dal menjehere tek pyetja ime:
> 
> *Si shpjegohet qe Kosova nuk festoi absolutisht fare?!*
> 
> Nje atmosfere komplet ndryshe ne Maqedoni, ku shqiptaret atje edhe pse akoma jo te lire, festonin sot dhe si gjithmone prane Shqiperise se Madhe, mendoj se hareja dhe dimensioni i festes, nuk ndryshonte aspak nga vellezerit e tyre ne Shqiperi!


Mos nuk ka drita andej ore dhe se kan marr vesh akoma  :perqeshje:

----------


## hasanhyseni

Pse nuk gezohem une e keni pergjigjen time ne temen tjeter "Shqiperia ne NATO" pastaj eshte tjetra se Shqiperia dhe ushtaret e saj i marrin paret per punen e tyre ne NATO neve ne Kosove nuk kemi perfitim prej kesaj pune. 
Jemi msu edhe na si ju tash me dasht ma shume paren dhe interesin personal sesa vellaun.

What goes around comes around!

----------


## mia@

> Pse nuk gezohem une e keni pergjigjen time ne temen tjeter "*Shqiperia ne NATO" pastaj eshte tjetra se Shqiperia dhe ushtaret e saj i marrin paret per punen e tyre ne NATO neve ne Kosove nuk kemi perfitim* *prej kesaj pune.* 
> Jemi msu edhe na si ju tash me dasht ma shume paren dhe interesin personal sesa vellaun.
> 
> What goes around comes around!


Ju gezoheni vetem kur keni interes personal?! :me dylbi:

----------


## strange

> keto jan kosovaret(jo te gjith) e harrun shqiprin shikojn vetem Kosoven se harrun deri dje me flamurin ton dilshin e puthshin dhe e mbanin neper shpia!!!


Gabohesh tironce nëse mendon kështu. Dhe me vjen me te vërtet keq qe paske një mendim te tille për Kosovaret. Populli normale se i gëzohet Hyrjes se Shqipërisë ne NATO duke e dite gjendjen se si jemi për momentin. Por pyetjes se pse nuk festuan Kosovaret ju përgjigj KuSi përpara teje. Ne, ne dore shume pak kemi, i kemi EULEX-in mbi krye qe s'na lejojnë ti bejm disa gjera. 

Te te them te drejtën unë Tironce, kur i ka fitua Sala zgjedhjet, jam gëzuar kaq shume(Se e kam dite qe Shqiperia ka me ec përpara), edhe tash  qe ka hy Shqiperia ne Nato, ndihem disi me i forte, me i përparuar, me afër me Shtetet tjera, e di tash qe s'mund te me thotë askush Shqiperia eshte shtet fukara, komunist, i dobët, s'ka asgjë te mire. Tash jemi diku mes shteteve te forta.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Pse nuk gezohem une e keni pergjigjen time ne temen tjeter "Shqiperia ne NATO" pastaj eshte tjetra se Shqiperia dhe ushtaret e saj i marrin paret per punen e tyre ne NATO neve ne Kosove nuk kemi perfitim prej kesaj pune. 
> Jemi msu edhe na si ju tash me dasht ma shume paren dhe interesin personal sesa vellaun.
> 
> What goes around comes around!


Damnnnn, hasani flet anglisht, kush e dinte.  :ngerdheshje: 

A mund te me thuash pak se ku ishte interesi personal i shqiptareve kur te mbajten ty apo ndonje tjeter ne shtepi?! Te kerkuan gje leke?!

----------


## chino

> Shqiperia me ne fund, anetaresohet ne NATO!
> Rendesia dhe vlerat e kesaj ngjarje historike per Shqiptaret, tashme eshte permendur dhe ster-permendur ne shume tema te ndryshme ketu, prandaj nuk po e zgjas dhe po dal menjehere tek pyetja ime:
> 
> *Si shpjegohet qe Kosova nuk festoi absolutisht fare?!*
> 
> Nje atmosfere komplet ndryshe ne Maqedoni, ku shqiptaret atje edhe pse akoma jo te lire, festonin sot dhe si gjithmone prane Shqiperise se Madhe, mendoj se hareja dhe dimensioni i festes, nuk ndryshonte aspak nga vellezerit e tyre ne Shqiperi!


Nuk e di sa eshte e vertete se Kosova nuk festoi fare. Mund te kete qene nje festim decent, festim brendor, jo publik. 

Nese nuk ka festuar publikisht, mund te kete shkaqe te ndryshme per kete, por bindja ime eshte se asnjeri nga keto shkaqe nuk do te jete nje shkak negativ ne kuptim te "Shqiperise se Madhe". Ndoshta e shohin antaresimin e Shqiperise ne NATO si nje gje te vetkuptimte, te merituar dhe per kete arsye jo si shkak per festime solemne, si p.sh. populli kroat, i cili nuk festoi aq shume sa Shqiperia. Ndoshta nuk kane festuar per te mos deklaruar ndjenjen (momentalisht te "ndaluar") te deshires per ribashkim te trojeve. Apo ndoshta thjesht te gjithe lane Kosoven zbrazet dhe vajten ne Tirane, qe te festojne jo nga largesia, por konkret aty ne Tirane, duke puthur tiranaset nje nga nje si shenje urimi.  :Lulja3: 

Bindja ime: Nuk ka kosovar i cili njeh te kaluaren dhe situaten e popullit te tij qe nuk gezohet per kete dite.

.

----------


## goldian

> Pse nuk gezohem une e keni pergjigjen time ne temen tjeter "Shqiperia ne NATO" pastaj eshte tjetra se Shqiperia dhe ushtaret e saj i marrin paret per punen e tyre ne NATO neve ne Kosove nuk kemi perfitim prej kesaj pune. 
> Jemi msu edhe na si ju tash me dasht ma shume paren dhe interesin personal sesa vellaun.
> 
> What goes around comes around!


ju nuk e doni paren 
 ca po thu

----------


## strange

Rtk ne faqen e vet ka qe sa dite kete foto.

----------


## chino

> Damnnnn, hasani flet anglisht, kush e dinte.


 :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe mua me befasoi. Hasani, i cili ne faqe tjera deklaron se antaresimi i Shqiperise ne NATO qenka sherbim ndaj te krishtereve, flitka gjuhen "e kafireve"?
Ky eshte solidarizim i drejtperdrejt i hasanit ne luften e amerikaneve kunder bacileve talebaneze. Nuk po u besoj syve :P

.

----------


## Apollyon

> neve ne Kosove nuk kemi perfitim prej kesaj pune


Shum bukur.. Edhe neve skishim asnje perfitim nga pavarsia juaj, po ja qe e festuam me teper se ju ate dite te shenuar per Kosoven. Po gjithsesi, topi eshte rrumbullak, edhe kto gjera nuk harrohen.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Gabohesh tironce nëse mendon kështu. Dhe me vjen me te vërtet keq qe paske një mendim te tille për Kosovaret. Populli normale se i gëzohet Hyrjes se Shqipërisë ne NATO duke e dite gjendjen se si jemi për momentin. Por pyetjes se pse nuk festuan Kosovaret ju përgjigj KuSi përpara teje. Ne, ne dore shume pak kemi, i kemi EULEX-in mbi krye qe s'na lejojnë ti bejm disa gjera. 
> 
> Te te them te drejtën unë Tironce, kur i ka fitua Sala zgjedhjet, jam gëzuar kaq shume(Se e kam dite qe Shqiperia ka me ec përpara), edhe tash  qe ka hy Shqiperia ne Nato, ndihem disi me i forte, me i përparuar, me afër me Shtetet tjera, e di tash qe s'mund te me thotë askush Shqiperia eshte shtet fukara, komunist, i dobët, s'ka asgjë te mire. Tash jemi diku mes shteteve te forta.


shume mire mendimi jot ky dhe me duket se e kam shkruajtur qe nuk jan te gjith ashtu...po lexo mire cfare ka shkruajtur nji tjeter qe esht kosovar dhe Apollyon ja ka kthyer shume bukur dhe shume te drejt ka me ate qe ka shkruajtur Apollyon....

----------


## Milkway

Ndoshta jo ne menyre te dukshme e institutcionale por ne zemren e qdo njerit qe ndien veten sado pak shqiptar kjo ngjarje nuk ka kaluar si hiq gje. 

E per ate qe ne menyre institutcionale nuk eshte festuar pytne Llapin  :ngerdheshje:  qka ka bo Hashimi . 

Ju lutem mos u bazoni ne shkrimet e dikujt dikujt qe flet ne emer te kosovarve si rasti  i hasanit  :perqeshje:  sepse ky eshte nje 0 per me fol ne emer te popullates .

----------


## strange

> shume mire mendimi jot ky dhe me duket se e kam shkruajtur qe nuk jan te gjith ashtu...po lexo mire cfare ka shkruajtur nji tjeter qe esht kosovar dhe Apollyon ja ka kthyer shume bukur dhe shume te drejt ka me ate qe ka shkruajtur Apollyon....


Nuk ka pyll pa kafshë te egra, thotë një fjalë e urte popullore, mirëpo e di sigurt se shumica e shqiptareve janë gëzuar me ketë ngjarje te madhe historike.

----------


## oliinter

po keta harrojn qe tani mund te shtohen trupat shqiptar ne kosove pasi me ne fund ne kemi statusin e NATO...

i njejti popull por me ushtrin ton matan kufirit (kufi i thencin) pra kjo eshte loj e amerikes qe trupat shqiptare te rrijn ne kosove.

pra kjo eshte fitore e kosoves dhe gjithe shqiptareve ne pergjithesi.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kosove, opozita: Neglizhim per festen e NATO-s

05/04/2009 19:25

Kosove, opozita: Neglizhim per festen e NATO-s

*Opozita ne Kosove kritikoi qeverine se e ka neglizhuar anetaresimin e Shqiperise ne NATO dhe nuk organizoi asnje manifestim festiv per kete ngjarje te rendesishme per te gjithe shqiptaret, pavaresisht ku jetojne. 
*
Partite opozitare shprehen te zhgenjyera per mungesen e organizimeve ne diten e shenuar per kombin shqiptar.

PSKD-ja dhe AAK e konsiderojne kete neglizhence totale per kete dite te madhe, ku ka nje fillim te ri per te gjithe rajonin. 

Top Channel

----------

